# Hit by Ray Mexico



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Went to the mail today and found a nice little sucker punch inside:biggrin:

Note the use of flaming ductape on the box, in signature Ray fashion, lol

Ron Mexico, never heard of them but am looking forward to giving them a shot...they are HUGE!










Thanks Ray for this nice package, much appreciated buddy! and now i got your addy (heh heh heh)

P.S. ..... lol @ the use of the Justin Bieber sticker "One less lonley girl"......BAHAHAH!:biglaugh:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very nice hit...enjoy


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

See what happens when you smoke The Egg...you get some of the finest cigars ever made!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> See what happens when you smoke The Egg...you get some of the finest cigars ever made!


I offered to smoke one LOL, but luckily I had none on hand, cause from all the posts they were down right AWFUL LOL


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Chuck, these are some amazing cigars! I congratulate you for winning.........bahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Chuck, these are some amazing cigars! I congratulate you for winning.........bahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahha


Keep on laughing buddy :tease:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

keep a trash can nearby (_hint, hint_)


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I am so jealous!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Chuck, these are some amazing cigars! I congratulate you for winning.........bahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahha


Can someone look up this Tracking # for me, I am having problems.

0311 0240 0001 1785 7084


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Can someone look up this Tracking # for me, I am having problems.
> 
> 0311 0240 0001 1785 7084


Your item is out for delivery at 9:07 am on May 06, 2011 in ROSELAND, NJ 07068.

Detailed Results:

Out for Delivery, May 06, 2011, 9:07 am, ROSELAND, NJ 07068
Sorting Complete, May 06, 2011, 8:57 am, ROSELAND, NJ 07068
Arrival at Post Office, May 06, 2011, 7: 22 am, ROSELAND, NJ 07068
Processed through Sort Facility, May 05, 2011, 5:34 pm, KEARNY, NJ 07099
Processed through Sort Facility, May 04, 2011, 8:14 pm, BROOKLYN, NY 11256
Acceptance, May 04, 2011, 9:30 am, STATEN ISLAND, NY 10314


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ROFL!

Poor soul in NJ!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Your item is out for delivery at 9:07 am on May 06, 2011 in NORTH KINGSTON, RI 02852
> Detailed Results:
> 
> Out for Delivery, May 06, 2011, 9:07 am, NORTH KINGSTON, RI 02852
> ...


:caked: THIS WILL BE GOOD.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> :caked: THIS WILL BE GOOD.


UH OH :ranger:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> :caked: THIS WILL BE GOOD.


Best reply Ever! I think that means you win again...what to put in the box...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Best reply Ever! I think that means you win again...what to put in the box...


Ray do you have a quota you need to meet? oke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, I try to piss 3-4 people off a day


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Yes, I try to piss 3-4 people off a day


That low, wow... :wink:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Yes, I try to piss 3-4 people off a day


Success !!! :biggrin:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I can see it now, last winner gets his Ray-Ray "prize" and seeing the first two, takes it out back and opens the box with an ax taking pics to post.

When he goes into the shredded and chopped box he finds .....

the sad remains of three Don Carlos Annivasario churchills!!!! :scared:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Shipping cost more then those 3 packs MUAHAHAHAHA!

I feel a bit bad, a good brother waiting on his prize, finally gets it and all they have is some Ron Mexicos LMAO!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Shipping cost more then those 3 packs MUAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I feel a bit bad, a good brother waiting on his prize, finally gets it and all they have is some Ron Mexicos LMAO!


Ray, after the abuse that the thread reeled off in all directions, there should be no guilt left to be had!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I felt guilty for about 10 seconds..


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I felt guilty for about 10 seconds..


Really??


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sandeep they made fun of me! They had it coming!

However this weekend I will smoke a Ron Mexico that was sent over by you, heck I may even review it  or punch the side and smoke it like a flute.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Ray, I didn't know you had musical talents



Rock31 said:


> Sandeep they made fun of me! They had it coming!
> 
> However this weekend I will smoke a Ron Mexico that was sent over by you, heck I may even review it  or punch the side and smoke it like a flute.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Flute Smoke FTW!!!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Sandeep they made fun of me! They had it coming!
> 
> However this weekend I will smoke a Ron Mexico that was sent over by you, heck I may even review it  or punch the side and smoke it like a flute.


Hey there is nothing to be lost with this one!! Smoke it like a flute or a didgeridoo!! Oh BTW the ones I sent only have 46 years on them....so you may want to reconsider!









But a review will be nice, I saved one for myself :mischief:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have the ones you sent and I saved 2 from my bundle, maybe I will make a culebra with them!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Make sure this one makes it unlike the egg man! Otherwise these guys are gonna give you more grief!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I have the ones you sent and I saved 2 from my bundle, maybe I will make a culebra with them!


This I'd like to see...... :biggrin:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Dude, Ray is just messing with you. Ron Mexico bands but they're really custom rolled Ray-Os.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

BMack said:


> Dude, Ray is just messing with you. Ron Mexico bands but they're really custom rolled Ray-Os.


I realize that..I'm calling his bluff.....:tease:


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Wait there is a cigar named after ron mexico?


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

AHH never mind I posted that last response prior to reading the rest of the thread.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Shipping cost more then those 3 packs MUAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> I feel a bit bad, a good brother waiting on his prize, finally gets it and all they have is some Ron Mexicos LMAO!


I am still in shock. They will be smoked tomorrow thought. In honor of a late Cinco De Maiyo


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

do these cigars come with herpes?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Darkavenger said:


> do these cigars come with herpes?


I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

These are good cigars, stop hating on them!


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Well we all know what happened the last time the Ron Mexico defense was used.


----------

